# Blizard with black spots?????



## br9twy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

My male leopard gecko is 18months now and over the last 3 or 4 months has begun to develop black spots. Until then I believed him to be a Blizzard as he had a light grey body with very faint yellow patches. 
Is he a blizzard? If not what is he?

Here is his picture










Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

He is a blizzard.

The black flecks, in my experience, appear when a gecko gets injured. I have one blizzard female whose foot got bitten by a cagemate (while I was feeding them, so I saw it happen) and she now has a black splotch on that foot.

Is he housed with other geckos - or could he be getting pinched/scraped on the scenery?


----------



## br9twy (Apr 19, 2007)

He lives alone most of the time. The only exception is when he got a chance to mate. The only injury he has had was to the tip of his nose when he lunged full pelt into a log when after a cricket. He does however like to move his vivarium furniture around sometimes. Maybe he has scraped himself doing this?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a blizzard with paradox spots.Paradox meaning just that somthing that shouldn't happen.Though marks can be left when a leo is bitten'etc this is't always the case onless yours was mugged by a gang of ganster crickets :lol2:.It's a farly common thing these days it's just the spots bleeding though there pretty much like a birth mark.

Here's a nice example of a paradox spoted blizzard.
New blizzard  - GeckoForums.net


----------



## br9twy (Apr 19, 2007)

Well every time he sheds now he gets more spots. Hes still my little stud muffin though! :lol2:


----------



## br9twy (Apr 19, 2007)

gazz said:


> It's a blizzard with paradox spots.Paradox meaning just that somthing that shouldn't happen.Though marks can be left when a leo is bitten'etc this is't always the case onless yours was mugged by a gang of ganster crickets :lol2:.


Crickets don't tend to be alive long enough to attack blitz. hes a greedy little fella :lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yep they paradox spots my blizards seen a few like that now, i heard some one has been tryin 2 line breed blizards with paradox spots so they have a blizard with spots. which will just look like a super snow:?
stu


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

that black dot on its foot will most likely be dead flesh, not pigmentation..
edit: i'd hate to think what would happen if he got a mouthfull of that substrate!


----------

